# Ich bin Pflegemutter von ....



## gabi (11. Juni 2006)

Babyfischen geworden.

Keine Ahnung wer mir die gebracht hat. Bestimmt nicht der Klapperstorch. Hab da eher meine __ Frösche im Verdacht.

 

Die sind zur Zeit nur so 1-2 cm groß und mindestens 9 Stück. Kann man da schon sagen was das mal wird? Hab übrigens zuerst einen toten gefunden, den ich als Portrait abgebildet hab.


----------



## filokoch (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ich bin Pflegemutter von ....*

Hallo Gabi,

herzliche Gratulation vorab !
Dieses Fischchen sieht mir ganz nach einem kleinen __ Moderlieschen aus - habe
diesen Mai ca. 50 Stk. bei mir eingesetzt. 
Diese Fische sind prima da sie gut an der Wasseroberfläche zu beobachten
sind (besonders bei Sonnenschein, daher auch der Name Sonnenfischchen)
und mit Vorliebe Mücken und deren Larven fressen!

Liebe Grüße aus Graz,

Filo


----------



## gabi (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: oder eher Oma*

Hi,

gestern hat mein Sohn gestanden.

Er hat die Fische am Angelteich rausgeholt und dann bei mir in den Teich  "entsorgt". Leider ist das einigen nicht gut bekommen so dass ich gestern mit den Algen einige Fischleichen entsorgt habe. Aber heute morgen sah sich noch 5 Stück an der Wasseroberfläche nach Futter suchen. Wenns so bleibt kann man das einen Minischwarm nennen.


----------



## Doris (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ich bin Pflegemutter von ....*

Hi Filo

Wieviel __ Moderlieschen hast du bei dir eingesetzt???
50???      

Wir haben letztes Frühjahr in unserenTeich "nur" 16 Stück eingesezt und haben nun mehrere Hundert. Naja, wenn man die ganzen Schwärme zusammen zählt kommen wir sicherlich auch an 1000 Moderliesen ran. Natürlich in allen Altersklassen... denn die laichen wie die bekloppten. Die sind noch schlimmer als die Karnickel


----------



## Barbara (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ich bin Pflegemutter von ....*

Hallo Zusammen,

jetzt wollte ich gerade einen neuen Thread starten zum Thema Fische im Schwimmteich starten.
Ich habe nämlich bei mir im Schwimmteich bisher 3 winzige Fische entdeckt - max. 1 cm groß - die ich nicht eingesetzt habe (da ja Schwimmteich). Sie sehen dem abgebildeten Fisch sehr ähnlich. Fast durchsichtig und winzig.
Bekomme ich jetzt ein Problem? Im Schwimmteich haben Fische ja eigentlich nichts verloren. Und wenn ich jetzt lese wie die sich vermehren  
Wahrscheinlich haben die Vögel, die hier sehr gerne zum Baden kommen, sie eingeschleppt. Ich habe versucht, sie zu fotografieren, aber sie sind ziemlich zickig was das fotografieren angeht  
Wie soll ich mich verhalten - abwarten (sagt mir am ehesten zu) oder abfischen und woanders einsetzen?
Freue mich auf Antworten - Liebe Grüße
Barbara


----------



## kamikatze2 (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ich bin Pflegemutter von ....*

warum haben fische im schwimmteich nix verloren? was spricht dagegen? habe selbst mal einen schwimmteich gesehen, da waren einige goldfische, kois und karpfen drin, und nicht grad die kleinsten. selbst ein __ hecht lebte da mal eine zeit drin, wurde aber rausgefangen weil er zu stark bei den kois aufgeräumt hat.


----------



## Barbara (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ich bin Pflegemutter von ....*

Hallo Kamikatze2,

die Ausscheidungen der Fische bringen zu viele Nährstoffe in den Schwimmteich. Im Gegensatz zum Biotop oder Fischteich gibt es eine relativ große Fläche, die nicht bepflanzt ist (bei mir 35 m² Schwimmbereich und 35 m² Pflanzzone). Als Technik habe ich nur Pumpe und Skimmer - die Pflanzen in der Pflanzzone sorgen für die Klärung des Wasser. Da diese noch relativ frisch gesetzt sind möchte ich nicht, dass sie durch zusätzlichen Nährstoffeintrag der Fische "überfordert" sind. Wenn alles mal eingewachsen ist, sind ein paar Fische sicherlich kein Problem. Momentan habe ich total klares Wasser und eine Sichttiefe bis zum Grund (2 Meter).

Liebe Grüße
Barbara


----------



## gabi (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ich bin Pflegemutter von ....*

Hi Barbara,

wenn du die Fische nicht fütterst hast du auch keinen zusätzlichen Nährstoffeintrag. Und solange es keine Piranhas sind brauchst du auch keine Angst vor ihnen zu haben.  

OK, Fische sind nicht so gut für Libellenlarven.


----------



## Barbara (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ich bin Pflegemutter von ....*

Hallo Gabi,

oh je, ich glaube die Libellenlarven mag ich lieber  
Momentan sind die Fische aber noch viel kleiner als die Libellenlarven  
Habe endlich einen mit der Kamera erwischt. Vielleicht kann ja jemand erkennen, was das für einer ist. Ich kann gerade mal einen Schwerfisch von einem Koi unterscheiden  

 

Leider konnte ich ihn noch nicht von der Seite erwischen.

Viele liebe Grüße
Barbara


----------



## Findling (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ich bin Pflegemutter von ....*

Hallo Barbara, hallo Gabi,

das mit den Fischen und Libellenlarven stimmt im Prinzip schon...

Aber bei der Größe dieser Jungfische sind die Libellenlarven eher ein Problem für die Fischchen. Wenn im Schwimmteich einige Larven von __ Großlibellen sind, kann es gut sein, dass sich das "Problem" von selbst erledigt, bzw. von den Libellenlarven erledigt wird.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Doris (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ich bin Pflegemutter von ....*

Hallo Barbara
Der ist wirklich noch winzig. Ich setz mal ein Bild von unseren __ Moderlieschen ein, vielleicht kannst du dann ja vergleichen und weisst, ob es solche sind oder nicht. Im Wasser schimmern die Moderlieschen aber wenn du sie in einem Kescher einfängst und sie kurz über die Wasseroberfläche holst, dann sind sie silbern.
Ein weiteres Merkmal ist, dass sie sehr zutraulich sind. Unsere jedenfalls. Hälst du deine Hand mit etwas essbarem ins Wasser, dann kommen sie schon angeschwommen.
Bin gestern mal in unserem Teich gewesen, überall an den Armen und Beinen fingen sie an zu knabbern, das hat ganz schön gekitzelt.


----------



## Barbara (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ich bin Pflegemutter von ....Amselkind*

Hallo Doris,

die sind aber suess!!!
Also so lange meine so klein bleiben und sich nicht explosivartig vermehren, duerfen sie gerne bleiben. Allerdings sind sie total scheu - wenn ich den finger reinhalte sind sie sofort weg.
Jetzt habe ich ein ganz anderes Problem. Ich bin seit ein paar Stunden Pflegermama von einer kleinen Amsel die zwar huepfen, aber nur einen meter __ fliegen kann. Habe sie vor unserem Kater gerettet, nachdem ich sie schon ueber 2 Stunden beobachtet hatte und weder Papa noch Mama entdecken koennen  
Jetzt sitzt sie in einer kiste auf dem Balkon (natuerlich habe ich aus handtuechern ein nest gebastelt). Gefuettert habe ich sie mit maden und ein paar klaeglichen regenwuermern; wasser habe ich ihr auch eingetraeufelt. wer kann mir bitte tipps geben, was ich machen soll (irgendjemand hier peppelt doch alle tiere auf - war das helmut?). die situation ist ziemlich stressig, da der kater staendig lauert.

liebe gruesse aus dem hochsommerlichen oberbayern
barbara


----------



## gabi (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ich bin Pflegemutter von ....*

Hi Barbara,

ich glaub das war Karsten, der allerlei Viehzeugs aufpäppelt.

Kleine Leben


----------



## karsten. (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ich bin Pflegemutter von ....*

Hallo Barbara 
ich Drück Dir die Daumen !
unsern Amseln haben zerstoßene ungschwefelte Rosinen geschmeckt ,
Wenn sie nicht zu verstört sind müssten sie sich mit einer stumpfen gekröpften Pinzette füttern lassen.
Einfach mal am Schnabel anklopfen
wenn Du´s richtig mache willst

http://www.birdnet.de/vogelhilfe/

und folgende


mfG

karsten.


----------



## Barbara (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ich bin Pflegemutter von ....*

Hallo Karsten,

ich habe gestern noch eifrig nach Würmern und Maden gebuddelt und der kleine musste auch nicht lange überredet werden, das Futter anzunehmen. Er hat die Nacht in einer offenen Kiste auf dem Balkon verbracht und heute morgen um 4:00 Uhr lautstark nach Futter geschrien. Ich bin dann wieder in den Garten und habe Futter besorgt (warum ist das eigentlich so, dass ich normalerweise tausende von Regenwürmern beim buddeln sehe, nur gestern und heute war absulut nichts.).
Als ich dann auf den Balkon kam, war er aber schon aus der Kiste gehüpft und ist munter auf dem Balkon herumgeturnt. Er hat sich dann auch nicht füttern lassen und ich wollte ihm keine Angst machen. Also habe ich ihn in Ruhe gelassen. 2 Stunden später war er weg und ich habe ihn auch nicht mehr gefunden. Hoffentlich hat er beim Flug vom Balkon das __ Fliegen verstanden. Katzen waren zum Glück seitdem auch nicht in der Nähe (außer unserem Stubentiger, aber der stand unter ständiger Beobachtung wegen des Vogels.
Ich hoffe, dass der Kleine es geschafft hat - er war schon ziemlich groß - oder dass Mama ihn doch noch gefunden hat.
Vielen Dank für den super Link - habe in gleich gebookmarkt.

Ganz liebe Grüße
Barbara


----------



## gabi (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Ich bin Pflegemutter von ....*

Hi Barbara,

hoffentlich hat sich dann bei dir alles zum Guten gewandt.

Leider hab ich seit dem Forumstreffen vor 2 Wochen nichts mehr von den Fischies gesehen. War wohl doch der Klimaschock zu groß. Oder der Teich nicht geeignet. Die Kleinen hatten keine Chance.


----------



## Barbara (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Ich bin Pflegemutter von ....*

Hallo Gabi,

dafür wachsen und gedeihen meine prächtig  
Sie haben schon fast die doppelte Größe und ich schätze, es sind ca. 10 - 12 Fische. Hoffentlich funzt das mit dem Schwimmteich. Der ist im Moment etwas trübe, aber dafür mache ich - noch - nicht die Fische verantwortlich, sondern die vielen Gewitter und Starkregen.

Viele Grüße aus dem sommerlichen Oberbayern
Barbara


----------

